# 2 year old dog whisperer



## sammymiller1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

2 year old Dog Whisperer - YouTube
This is when you know you have 2 good dogs when both your goldens will sit and stay for their 2 year old and not rush the brat and steal the treats. I love my goldens and my kiddos too.


----------



## Klian (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

so cute! wish mine were that well behaved


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That is adorable!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

well trainer, for sure


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That was so cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's soooooooo cute!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I finally had a chance to watch this. Soooo cute!! A Dog Whisperer in training, for sure!


----------



## Jer (Sep 23, 2011)

I like how fast the kid says "ut ut" as SOON as the dog even thinks about coming. hah.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow I am impressed! great job training the entire family!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Can I send my 6 month old puppy for your children to train? Please


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

What a great video! That kiddo is going to do great things as an adult... and of course, kudos to the well behaved Golden!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG!!! That was the cutest dog trainer in the world!!!!!...


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Awwwwww bless xx


----------

